# BCG Fall 2015 - Summer 2016 kids



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

And it begins with High Roller quads! 3 bucks and 1 doe. Very happy with that. This little guy will more than likely be a keeper Buck, his brothers will be very competitive show wethers, and his sister a keeper doe.

3 weeks old. Can't wait to get some proper pics when they're older. 
Buck kid








Future wether


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

They look nice congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What cuties, congrats!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

They are very nice! And cute


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. 
Thinking about names. I want to stick with the high Roller theme. The one Buck kid has 2 little spots on his neck so I named him duce. The keeper Buck kid. ...I'm thinking on. Here are a few ideas. ....Let It Ride, Double Down, Royal Flush

The 3rd Buck and doe kid I need ideas for. The doe had a big red spot covering her girl parts and another spot on her back. Lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm no gambler so I don't know terms but...Card Shark, Full Deck, Ace Of Hearts or Ace of spades. Just a few ideas. Girl names I have no idea.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Roulette for a doe?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I love the idea Royal Flush... sounds like a great sire name.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

RPC. ....I love that! Roulette it is! . THANK YOU! !!!!

And Gege, I'm leaning toward Royal Flush. Especially since he's a quad and it's almost like a flush! Lol!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good glad you liked it. There aren't very many girl names in gambling lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks! 
Finally got pics of the other 2. 
Roulette, the doeling. Can't see her spot on her bottom though.








The 3rd buckling, be to a wether.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------

